# A victory



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 29, 2010)

From another board, park manager who was venting after a long day at work that was filled with incidents like this one:



> One my seasoned chain saw operators went to cut up a tree, I said put your %$#@ chaps on. He said if I must, I said you must. Tomorrow he will spend the day pulling the material out of the clutch and chain from when he hit the chaps with the chain.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Last summer I was glad I endured the July heat and left them on for 10 minutes of moving brush. If I had taken them off then that last 5 minute job with the saw would have been a bad memory!


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Aug 2, 2010)

We get this same thing all the time, We teach a Student to use a saw , all the tests, give them new chaps and a chainsaw , they go out to cut small trees and come back in 2 to 5 minute with the saw attached to the right leg cut half way through the brand new chaps. never seams to bother them right away but hour or so they do realize How Close they came than go on to be darn good at chainsaw operators. On the ground it not to bad but when we send them up into the trees just to trim or better yet for a Removal! makes me glad I can drink when I get home


----------



## lync (Aug 2, 2010)

I climb in SIP 5.1 chainsaw pants everyday regardless of temperature. You can get used to anything:greenchainsaw:


----------

